

Commonly Confused Bits Of jQuery - pinksoda
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/08/04/commonly-confused-bits-of-jquery/

======
whatever1234
This article is pretty ok, but some examples given struck me as a little
weird.

Example for "live()": var newDiv = document.createElement('div');
newDiv.appendChild(document.createTextNode('hello, world!')); [...]
document.body.appendChild(newDiv);

jQuery simplifies DOM elements creation and insertion: var newDiv =
$('<div>hello, world!</div>').appendTo('body');

It is kind of funny to see plain old DOM createElement/createTextNode in
article about intricacies of jQuery. All of DOM elements creation in article
uses non-jQuery mechanisms. Only one commenter mentioned that jQuery support
easy elements creation/insertion. That way, article promotes somewhat half-
baked usage of jQuery.

------
dstein
I'm kind of surprised something better than JQuery hasn't caught on. JQuery
syntax makes me cringe.

~~~
Griever
Really? I've actually kinda grown to love it. What about it makes you dislike
it so much?

